# Fantastic E-Liquid - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (6/10/19)

​*FANTASTIC SALT – ESPRESSO CARAMEL *
*(Int. - Malaysia) * 

*Price:* Freebie from VapeCon

*Flavour Description:* 
"Espresso Caramel crafted by Fantastic nic salt offers you a fresh and aromatic flavour that will lighten up your day. Do you think cigarette is better? Think again once you tried this gem."

*VG/PG:* 60/40
*Nic:* 35mg *nic salts*


*My comments: *
This juice is described in the flavour description as a “gem” and that it is! One can immediately taste a strong Espresso, offset by the sweetness of caramel. The Espresso comes through first, followed by the caramel. Sometimes nic salts have a somewhat muted flavour, but not this one. It’s a fantastic (pun intended) juice to vape.

I spot a few unusual things printed on the box. 

Firstly, the VG/PG is stated in big letters. I’ve never seen it stated in such big letters, whether on nic salts or freebase juice. In fact, most of the time it isn't stated at all. Kudos to Fantastic for making this information known. 



​

Secondly, the quantity is stated as *approximately* 30ml (see above image). How strange! 

Finally, I like the fact that the expiry date is stated.





EDIT: I forgot to mention another strange thing. The nic strength is stated underneath the box. This is a bizarre place to state the nic strength; even more so when one considers that the VG/PG is clearly visible, which is not as important as the nic strength.





*Would I buy this juice again:* Without hesitation!

Mod: Smok Nord Pod System
Coil: Regular 1.4ohm
Watts: 15W

_Coffee Review #129_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/10/19)

You've tried 129 different coffee flavors @Hooked  That is dedication. Awesome write up as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/19)

daniel craig said:


> You've tried 129 different coffee flavors @Hooked  That is dedication. Awesome write up as well.



@daniel craig Dedication, or OCD!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig Dedication, or OCD!


Ah, Obsesive Coffee Disorder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/19)

Nice one @Hooked - 
Great that you liked it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

